# Regions 2017



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Anyone have any skinny on where Regions will be shooting next year? Or if they'll still be holding shoots?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

carlosii said:


> Anyone have any skinny on where Regions will be shooting next year? Or if they'll still be holding shoots?


I believe 2 are scheduled for PA. Butler and bridgeport


----------



## IMN2Archery (Jul 23, 2016)

nothing on FB or their website.


----------



## dairyboy4 (Jun 24, 2007)

They are getting some dates straightened out and finalizing some locations for NE region.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Where ever it is I'll bet its different in 2018


----------



## john218 (Jan 14, 2012)

Wonder the likelihood we might see a 2017 schedule before 2017?


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

john218 said:


> Wonder the likelihood we might see a 2017 schedule before 2017?


that's just crazy talk right there! what a notion...


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

and someone will get on here and say everyone comes up with lame excuses for not supporting them?


----------



## psehoghunter (Aug 13, 2013)

Their still around? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## dairyboy4 (Jun 24, 2007)

REGIONS ARCHERY 2017 TENATIVE SCHEDULE


January
Lakeland, Florida

February
Jacksonville, Florida
Shreveport, Louisiana
March
Port Richey, Florida
North Little Rock, Arkansas
April
Shelby, North Carolina
Carbondale, Illinois
May
Noblesville, Indiana
Stillwater, Oklahoma or Warsaw, MO
June
Wisconsin Dells, or Columbia, MO
Bridgeport, WV
July
Butler, PA
Branson, mo


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

dairyboy4 said:


> REGIONS ARCHERY 2017 TENATIVE SCHEDULE
> 
> 
> January
> ...


So they're planning on two shoots a month?


----------



## dairyboy4 (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Wisconsin Dells - LOL

OK...since I live there this will be interesting and the first I have heard of it....never mind a hotel is 229 a night.

I will have to get a hold of Richard and see what he has in mind. I will support it but really would like more information.


----------



## brad91x (Jul 12, 2013)

Come on Columbia mo.


----------



## pwyrick (Feb 13, 2011)

They might want to talk to some local clubs in Jacksonville. February is already pretty full with local shoots and ASA Foley. It would be a shame to sched on top of a local shoot.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm glad they are coming back to NC.


----------



## Precision299 (Jan 14, 2016)

Yay for NC! Shelbys not too far either.


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

Does anybody have any exact dates instead of jus a month if they don't advertise the dates how are people supposed to schedule and plan to attend this is the problem with regions nothing ever definite and everything on a wim


----------



## IMN2Archery (Jul 23, 2016)

brad91x said:


> Come on Columbia mo.


Warsaw MO would work also


----------



## IMN2Archery (Jul 23, 2016)

t&a said:


> does anybody have any exact dates instead of jus a month if they don't advertise the dates how are people supposed to schedule and plan to attend this is the problem with regions nothing ever definite and everything on a wim



x2........


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Lol same every year...my guess venues will change so why give specific dates.


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

Sean do you also do fortune telling LOL, how are you doing bud


----------



## ryan391 (Aug 15, 2013)

I think they are trying to let ASA make their dates final. Last year ASA in MO and IL were told to schedule their state tourney on the same day as Regions. Regions is probably trying to let them set their dates so they can pick a different weekend.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Take my advice guys, STAY AWAY FROM REGIONS!!!!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

legion_archery said:


> Take my advice guys, STAY AWAY FROM REGIONS!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Why


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

treeman65 said:


> Why


I won the Bow Hunter Champion class in 2014 when they "guaranteed" $10,000 to the winner at the ir national championship, we'll I shot +19 and the 2nd place finisher shot +3 but instead of a check for $10k I got a check for $900 I asked them what the H was up with that and they told me "well the turnout for the event wasn't what we thought so we can only pay you $900 not the $10k, I checked with a lawyer but the fight would have cost to much so as hard as it was I just walked away, THEN in 2015 they held a shoot only 3 hours from my house and said "guaranteed" $1,500 to 1st place and they would pay top 5 places, but against my better judgement I went, when I got there I looked at the shooting schedule an there was a way that I could shoot both hunter & bow hunter champion class so I asked if I could and they said yes b if I wanted to, so I payed the entree fee for both and shot the Hunter class round first and shot +12 it was a soft course an should have been higher, then I went to the bow hunter champion class and shot that round(same day) but went I got back to turn in my card for there was severely people there waiting for me and they pulled me to the side and said that there was a lot of people in the bow hunter class that are complaining about me shooting both classes and that I had shot +12 in the hunter class, we'll they ended up kicking me out of the hunter class, I should have just left but nice stayed and shot my 2nd round of the bow hunter champion class and ended up 2nd or 3rd going into the shoot offs on the popup course, I beat the first guy I shot again (I shot 4 out of 5 12's) then when I shot again the second guy I knew I had shot 2 12's an 3 10's an that I should have beaten him by at least 2pts but then they announced that the other guy beat me by 3pts, I was shocked and couldn't figure out how he would have done that, after the shoot off was over I talked to a guy that I know outside of Regions, and he also was affiliated with Regions, he told me that Dick (Regions owner) instructed them to not let me win because of everything that had already happened that weekend and because I had won the championship the year before! I confronted Dick afterwards and he told me that it wouldn't be good for Regions if the same person came and kept winning, I told him that was bullchit and that I would never shoot Regions again and that I would tell people about how they screwed me over! 

That's why I say not to go to Regions


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

I see your point I wouldn't go back either that is pure BS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I would have been pissed also and would not go back


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

john218 said:


> Wonder the likelihood we might see a 2017 schedule before 2017?


uhhh No!


----------



## john218 (Jan 14, 2012)

Since I missed on the first question, wonder if we will get the January Lakeland, Fl. event schedule sometime in January?


----------



## IMN2Archery (Jul 23, 2016)

legion_archery said:


> Take my advice guys, STAY AWAY FROM REGIONS!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM
> 
> ...


----------



## jimb2 (Aug 27, 2016)

IMN2Archery said:


> legion_archery said:
> 
> 
> > Take my advice guys, STAY AWAY FROM REGIONS!!!!
> ...


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

john218 said:


> Since I missed on the first question, wonder if we will get the January Lakeland, Fl. event schedule sometime in January?


and they wonder why they cant get big turnouts?


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

I checked their web site and you had to pay before you got their schedule. Thanks for posting it (schedule), I like and support Regions...


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

I checked their web site and you had to pay before you got their schedule. Thanks for posting it (schedule), I like and support Regions...


----------



## john218 (Jan 14, 2012)

Anybody got an update on the schedule??


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Well I am in Florida for the winter and live near Lakeland. I shoot 3d at the club in Lakeland and January is almost over and I haven't heard a peep about a Regions shoot here. Good Luck on the others.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

After winning and not getting my 180 dollar check and hearing the same story over and over again from other shooters I am starting to wonder why we are supporting them.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Padgett said:


> After winning and not getting my 180 dollar check and hearing the same story over and over again from other shooters I am starting to wonder why we are supporting them.


Cause we'd like to see an ASA(type) organization sponsoring shoots closer to where we live.

We're kinda like Charlie Brown expecting Lucy to hold that football.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

March 24th-26th. north little rock,Arkansas 
April 21st-23rd. Carbondale, Illinois
May 5th-7th. Noblesville,Indiana
May 19th-21st. Stillwater,Oklahoma
June 9th-11th. TBA- West Virginia
July 7th-9th TBA-Pennsylvania
July 21st-23rd. TBA-Missouri
August 18-20th. TBA-Missouri


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

July 7-9th. Slippery rock/Butler PA


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Good see Regions moving out of ASA (Alabama Shooters Association LOL) territory.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Good to see they still have the 2016 schedule on their website. Why cant IBO and ASA do that


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

nochance said:


> Good to see they still have the 2016 schedule on their website. Why cant IBO and ASA do that


Too funny. LOL


----------



## dairyboy4 (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

Now if there gonna have one here in Ms I must participate.


----------



## robinofthehood (Jun 14, 2010)

dairyboy4 said:


> View attachment 5506129


The flyer shows Slippery Rock, PA being held July 7-9.
Regions face book page shows June 3-4.
I'm confused.


----------



## john218 (Jan 14, 2012)

Any chance the June 9-11 TBA site is Shelby N.C. ?????!!!! (listed as a site in the tentative schedule, although earlier in the year)


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

john218 said:


> Any chance the June 9-11 TBA site is Shelby N.C. ?????!!!! (listed as a site in the tentative schedule, although earlier in the year)


I sure hope so. That is what I had heard also. If it is, I'll be there and bring lots of people with me.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Dick could use my place if he can't get it worked out with Shelby.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

robinofthehood said:


> The flyer shows Slippery Rock, PA being held July 7-9.
> Regions face book page shows June 3-4.
> I'm confused.


Its definitely July 7-9


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

john218 said:


> Any chance the June 9-11 TBA site is Shelby N.C. ?????!!!! (listed as a site in the tentative schedule, although earlier in the year)


It will actually be at Sage Creek this year. Hope you can make it.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Regions at your place???? Is this true?


sagecreek said:


> It will actually be at Sage Creek this year. Hope you can make it.


----------



## dairyboy4 (Jun 24, 2007)

3dbowmaster said:


> Regions at your place???? Is this true?


Yes it is!!!!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

3dbowmaster said:


> Regions at your place???? Is this true?


Yep. lain:


----------

